# What is your favorite book on "GOLDEN RETRIEVER"



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's a few I've checked our recently at our library:










*What about Golden Retrievers* by Dan Rice










*Golden retrievers : everything about purchase, care, nutrition, and behavior* by Jaime J. Sucher










*Golden Retrievers for Dummies* by Nona Kilgore Bauer










*A New Owner's Guide to Golden Retrievers* by Judy Laureano

And the one I liked the most....










The Golden Retriever by Eve Adamson with DVD


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The World of the Golden Retriever - A Dog For All Seasons

Much more than a care guide, though that, too, this coffee table book is full of hundreds of photos of Goldens of every different type and bloodline. It's a great book.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

This is one of my favorites. It doesn't teach you much, but it is fun to look at.....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I went to our library the other day and reserved the "Golden Retrievers for Dummies" book. I am waiting for it. I think most books are the same.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's a couple of fun books, too. Dean Koontz wrote these two from his golden's (Trixie) perspective. Lots of photos and really cute...










*Life is Good!: Lessons in Joyful Living*, written by Trixie Koontz, Dean Koontz' golden.










*Christmas Is Good!: Trixie Treats & Holiday Wisdom*, also by Trixie Koontz.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

awwww love all those... try Yellow Dog too....


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you all very much!
I'm working on my Christmas Wish List for my Mom, Santa and Kevin.
I have a number of books on the Golden Retriever I was just wondering
what everyone here would suggest for my next book about goldens.
I'm hoping for a golden retriever from Santa. Then my golden can play with Nugs and me.
Thanks again for reading my question! It's time for pizza!
Teddy (kra's neighbor)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And if you like Dean Koontz at all, The Watchers is a great book about a highly intelligent Golden Retriever..... Probably my favorite Koontz book. It was also made as a movie, starring Corey Haim....but the movie was BAD!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> And the one I liked the most....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just finished this one. It is the ABSOLUTE BEST book on golden retrievers I have ever read. It goes over every detail of the history of the breed, specific grooming instructions and schedules, informative and insightful training activities and games, and also possiblilities for advanced training.

I recommend it to everyone! It is well worth the $. I'm going to watch the DVD tonight. It will probably reinforce a lot of what was said in the book with more visuals.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey!!! I got my book tonight at Borders... After we finished our Secret Santa shopping at PetSmart, we ran next door and got my book...


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

YAY! You'll finish it in no time.

The DVD is really cheesy but has some good info in it.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ontariogolden said:


> YAY! You'll finish it in no time.
> 
> The DVD is really cheesy but has some good info in it.


I'm sure I watched it when we checked it out at the library.....but it's worth the $16.00 we paid for it, if only for the pictures.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I stopped reading years ago when I got married. I was the kind of person that once I grabbed a book I had to finish it the same day!!! I do miss it but with the amount of reading I do online and at school with the kids it's a fare comprimise...


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> but it's worth the $16.00 we paid for it, if only for the pictures.


I know... the pictures are priceless!


----------

